# Windshield wipers don't work in extreme cold



## j_j_jetta (Dec 21, 2017)

I drive a 2011 VW Jetta 2.5 SE sedan and live in northwestern Vermont. 

So far this winter we have had about 4-5 days of cold weather (10-15 degrees farenheit). For the past two of them my windshield wipers have not worked. 

We've had some 30+ degree days in between when they worked, then stopped working again this morning when it was cold again.
Has anyone else had this problem? 

Here's what I know:
-they are not frozen to the windshield
-I don't hear any sound/they aren't "trying" to move but being stopped by something--no power seems to be getting to the wipers
-none of the fuses in the interior fusebox are blown
-the windshield de-icer sprays regardless of temperature so I don't believe anything is wrong with the righthand steering column arm
-they don't start working when the car warms up--although so far I haven't taken any drives longer than about 25 minutes on the days when they aren't working
-I haven't tried anything to fix them yet (no outside interference from me could have caused them to work on the warmer days then stop working again on the cold days)
-my front passenger side window has always acted strangely in similarly cold weather (rolling itself down when asked to go up, for instance) not sure if this is relevant

I'm not the most knowledgeable about cars but I do take really good care of my Jetta and have stayed ahead of all the factory-recommended service. Only saying that to say that I'm a young woman but I'm not stupid, so hopefully you all can help me out, but if you have questions or things I need to clarify please phrase them in lay-woman's terms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gigipaul (Dec 29, 2017)

*My 2002 jetta have same problem. Did you resolved this issue*

My 2002 jetta have same problem. Did you resolved this issue? Here the temperature is subzero yesterday and today.


----------



## UsedVW (Jan 8, 2018)

*Wipers not working*



j_j_jetta said:


> I drive a 2011 VW Jetta 2.5 SE sedan and live in northwestern Vermont.
> 
> So far this winter we have had about 4-5 days of cold weather (10-15 degrees farenheit). For the past two of them my windshield wipers have not worked.
> 
> ...


I was having the same problem. Of course it has warmed up so my wipers are working now. I’m pretty sure it will take care of the problem 
Copied from another forum...

Quote:
I had the exact same issue. I did some reading and kept seeing issues of corroded wiper linkage. That in fact was the issue. I couldn't get the wipers to work at all for several days. I heard a faint click under the dash but no wiper movement. I removed the wiper motor with linkage attached. It is not that difficult to do. After removing the connection to the motor I could barely move the linkage. I pulled it all apart and cleaned everything real well with fine grit sandpaper and cleaned it all up. I then reassembled it with lots of marine grease. The wipers work better than ever now. I park outside in Illinois and they have been going strong for 2 weeks now. Maybe you have the same issue.


----------



## KRLD22 (Feb 12, 2018)

*Jetta wipers don't work in cold*

Has anyone ever found a fix this this problem? Have a 2011 VW Jetta and having a rather cold winter in Southwestern Ontario. Wipers don't work any morning that I park outside if it's -8 C or colder. Drive to work. Park. An hour later if I try them they work.
Have seen it online with a lot of VW jetta owners saying the same thing but no one ever seems to have a solution.
I did try taking the wiper assembly out this past weekend but it wasn't tight or ceased. Greased it up and put back together. This morning they didn't work in the cold again.
Just wondered if anyone here heard or found any solutions.
Thanks.


----------

